# D:\ not showing up in "my computer"



## mybigredhorse (Nov 20, 2001)

Alright.... I got a new modem and wanted to install it. Problem : I go to "My Computer" on the desktop, and my cd-rom drive (d:\) is not showing up. I've tried everything I know. It says that there is no cd-rom drive installed... but if the master Cd is in when i start the computer.... it works. The drive just doesnt show up in "My Computer".... Please HELP!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Does it show in Device Manager? And is there a yellow exclamation point next to the Secondary Ide controller?
I don't know what you have tried. Please post that information.

Here's something to try.
Boot to safe mode. Go into Device Manager and expand the branch for Hard Disk Controllers. Remove everything there. You'll get a message that you have to remove the parent. That will be the last entry in that section. Go ahead. You may have duplicates there too. If so, remove them.

Go to start>run and type regedit. Press enter. Navigate to this key:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\IOS*

Look in the right pane for this entry:
NoIde If you find it delete it.
Close the registry and restart Windows. It will reinstall the Ide Controller for you.
( You navigate the registry the same as you navigate Windows Explorer, pressing the + in front of each successive entry until you reach the final entry)
See if your Drive is listed in My Computer now.


----------



## mybigredhorse (Nov 20, 2001)

well, the problem with that is, is that i'm not on my personal computer... i'm at a friends house.... and the reason why i'm here, is because i can't install my modem, because i have no cd-rom drive (D:\).... so therefore.... i'm basically screwed.....


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sorry.You will have to go back home and look at your computer. Please post what you have alredy tried to fix this issue.


----------



## mybigredhorse (Nov 20, 2001)

do you have an email address... so i can e-mail you later on when i figure everything out... ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Posting here will be fine, thanks.

If you are still there you have an alternative. You can load the DOS Drivers to install the Modem and after you are finished installing the Modem, go to autoexec.bat and put a REM in front of the line that loads MSCDEX.


----------

